# Virginia Aviation Musuem



## evangilder (Mar 23, 2008)

I was looking up some info on an aircraft and stumbled on the website for this museum today. It looks really cool and they have quite an extensive collection of vintage GA planes. Neat stuff!

Virginia Aviation Museum


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 23, 2008)

nice find Evan... i cant see enough museums


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 23, 2008)

I would love to take a tour of all military museums in U.S.A., you guys sure know how to take care of your history, I also would take a tour of the European museums, tons of things to see but would worth it


----------

